# 7 kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân biến da cực khô thành mềm mướt như lụa



## vietmom (10/8/18)

Để giúp da lấy lại độ ẩm cần thiết, việc lựa chọn loại kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân đặc trị cho da khô tốt là điều rất quan trọng.
Cùng chúng tôi khám phá 7 loại kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân đang rất được yêu thích trên thị trường hiện nay:





​
*1. SỮA DƯỠNG THỂ VÀ GIỮ ẨM DÀNH CHO DA KHÔ VÀ RẤT KHÔ SVR XÉRIAL 10 LAIT CORPS*
Sữa dưỡng thể SVR XÉRIAL 10 Lait Corps cung cấp độ ẩm trong suốt 24 giờ, làm bong tróc lớp da khô đi, tái tạo làn da mềm mại và mịn màng, mang lại cảm giác thoải mái. Sản phẩm cải thiện tình trạng da khô, thô ráp và bong tróc nhờ thành phần Urê tinh khiết 10% làm dịu da, loại bỏ tế bào chết và cấp ẩm cho da. Công thức chứa Allantoin và bơ hạt mỡ giúp nuôi dưỡng, bảo vệ và làm dịu da. Dễ thoa và thấm thấu nhanh không hề nhờn rít. Không chứa hương liệu, Paraben nên rất an toàn cho da.





​
*2. BƠ DƯỠNG THỂ KIEHL’S CREME DE CORPS SOY MILK & HONEY WHIPPED BODY BUTTER*
Những tinh chất từ sữa đậu nành và mật ong giàu khả năng dưỡng ẩm được tái kết cấu lại trong dòng kem của Kiehl’s, nhờ vậy chất kem không gây ra cảm giác bí, nhờn rít khi sử dụng. Đồng thời, loại bơ dưỡng thể này cũng có khả năng thấm nhanh và sâu vào da, đem tới hiệu quả bất ngờ trong việc loại bỏ các dấu hiệu của da khô trong tiết trời mùa đông. Mang đến độ ẩm mềm mại và cho da mịn màng, khỏe mạnh. Tái tạo và giữ ẩm lâu dài, khiến da luôn tươi trẻ và tràn đầy sức sống.





​
*3. KEM DƯỠNG THỂ NUXE BODY CREME RÊVE DE MIEL*
Sản phẩm kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân này dành cho những chị em nào da rất khô, cần đến một loại kem có kết cấu đậm đặc hơn, giúp cải tạo làn da khô, thô, ráp thành một làn da mịn màng gần như ngay lập tức. Chất kem giúp duy trì mềm mại cho làn da của bạn liên tục trong vòng 24 tiếng đồng hồ. Mùi thơm dịu nhẹ, dễ chịu. Đặc biệt, thành phần trong kem chiết xuất từ 98% từ từ các hoạt chất từ thảo dược hiếm cùng các bộ phận khác của thảo dược (như cánh hoa, rễ cây…), rất lành tính và an toàn cho làn da.





​
*4. SỮA DƯỠNG THỂ CAUDALIE NOURISHING BODY LOTION*
Sữa dưỡng thể Caudalie Nourishing Body Lotion là dưỡng thể số 1 về chống lão hóa và sáng da cho bạn làn da căng mịn, bóng mượt, chống tình trạng da nhăn nheo khô mốc. Sản phẩm có thành phần thiên nhiên lành tính 100% với chiết xuất từ trái nho vùng Bordeaux cùng tinh chất Polyphenol trong trái nho có tác dụng chống oxy hóa cường độ cao, cung cấp độ ẩm, đem lại sự mềm mượt cho làn da, bảo vệ và tái tạo giúp da săn chắc, mềm mại hơn. Không chứa parabens, sunfat, nước hoa tổng hợp, thuốc nhuộm tổng hợp, dầu hóa chất.






​*5. BƠ DƯỠNG ẨM SÂU INNISFREE JEJU CAMELLIA BODY BUTTER*
Bơ dưỡng thể chứa chiết xuất tinh dầu hoa trà trồng trên đảo Jeju hình thành lớp màng dưỡng ẩm giúp làm dịu tế bào da chết, cảm giác sần ngứa do khô da, mang lại vẻ mịn mượt cho làn da cơ thể. Khả năng giữ ẩm lên đến 93% phù hợp cho những ai vẫn cảm thấy da bị khô khi chỉ dùng sữa dưỡng thể. Sản phẩm kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân dạng kem pha lẫn dạng bơ tan nhẹ trên da, mang lại vẻ căng mượt, mịn màng. Không chất tạo màu, không mùi nhân tạo, không dầu khoáng, không nguyên liệu từ động vật.





​
*6. LOTION DƯỠNG ẨM YVES ROCHER NOURISHING MOISTURIZER*
Viện nghiên cứu Sắc đẹp thiên nhiên Yves Rocher đã phát triển công thức sản phẩm giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da khô và rất khô với chiết xuất từ thực vật: Sữa yến mạch. Nuôi dưỡng cơ thể, cho làn da đầy đủ độ ẩm và mềm mịn với kết cấu nhẹ nhàng, giàu thành phần yến mạch hữu cơ, lưu lại hương thơm tinh tế trên da. Sản phẩm kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân không chứa cồn và paraben, công thức được thử nghiệm dưới sự giám sát chuyên gia da liễu.





​
*7. L’OCCITANE SHEA BUTTER ULTRA RICH BODY CREAM*
Kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân chuyên sâu bơ đậu mỡ 25% của L’occitane được bổ sung 25% tinh chất Bơ Đậu Mỡ, chất kem mềm mịn sẽ bảo vệ bạn khỏi hiện tượng khô rát và nuôi dưỡng làn da tức thì cùng độ dưỡng ẩm lên tới 72 giờ. Với thành phần Bơ Đậu Mỡ cô đặc lên tới 25%, sản phẩm sẽ cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng tuyệt vời để chống lại hiện tượng khô rát và củng cố lớp Hydrolipidic bảo vệ da, mang đến cảm giác mềm mại và thoải mái. Chất kem dễ dàng tán đều và thẩm thấu nhanh mà không gây cảm giác nhờn rít.





​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

